# what should i buy on a $200 budget



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

right now my car has the stock cassette player, two blown stock speakers in the back and 2 of the cheap red sony speakers in the front. (like that when i bought it). my paycheck coming up is going to be about $300 and after paying the cell phone bill and my bank i will have about 200 left. what should i buy with $200? i dont need anything that good, my car just sucks a lot right now and i knew you guys could help me get my moneys worth.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

and how would i hook up a laptop to a cd player?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

If your car sucks, why invest in it.
Save your money and get something that doesn't suck.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

but speakers and a cd player are something i could take out if i get a new car and i wont be able to get a new car any time soon and i really want a cd player.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

If your car sucks that bad the give it to me! Lol you can get a decent Pioneer CD player for $100... but after that you would have to save for decent speakers all around. Your best bet is to just save your money and get something nicer later.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I imagine you could get the cheapest head unit that Alpine makes and get you some decent Pioneer speakers. I have some 25w rms Pioneers in the rear deck in my sentra and they sound beautiful. The alpine head unit will cost around 120-130. Look on the net. go to www.caraudio.com/vb and they can help you out. or just go to www.caraudio.com to see the list of stores they have to choose from. you can hit up the stores.ebay.com for something. They are usually really cheaper than an online store. Also I have a RF P2002 amp that pushes 265 bridged and a 300w MTX sub with a box that is for sale for 200 bones plus shipping. I paid 150 for the amp and 200 for the sub and 50 bucks for my friend to make me a box that I still need to put carpet on. It hits like a bitch even in my wagon. It makes the trunk of my 89 Sentra rattle like a bizotch. The whole setup is only 2 months old and the amp comes with a birth sheet. PM if you are interested.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

callMeYourKiller said:


> and how would i hook up a laptop to a cd player?
> 
> thanks in advance.


what do you mean?


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I think he means to play mp3's. I would go audio out from laptop to aux in on cd player. not much to it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Sound quality wouldnt be the best.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

alright. thanks.

i think i might look for a pioneer cd player with auxilary inputs in the back and run a cord behind my dash and under the carpet to underneath the drivers seat and hook up a laptop.

my car isnt that bad. its just all stock right now and is really slow and has some rust i need to sand off and paint. and it has a lot of scratches. im probably just going to cover them with touch up paint and polish and wax my car. i mostly just meant the speakers and stereo suck right now.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

is alpine better than pioneer?

and is audiobahn good?

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Audi...sem/rpsm/oid/120091/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

i was looking at that one. but it seems too cheap for a cd player that has auxilary inputs and plays mp3 cds


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Me and my family are all alpine users, all headsunits we bought are still working.
A friend of mine had a old alpine that worked great, but he wanted to play mp3's and got a pioneer, it started mesing up in about 2 months.
I'm not saying there bad i'm just saying what I seen about them.
Audiobahn i think all there products suck.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks. i already ordered a pioneer tho. im looking at speakers now. should i get infinitys? if i got the 6002i ones off ebay i could afford to get 4 of them. and does a free air sub mean i dont need a box? do those work good?


----------



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> is alpine better than pioneer?
> 
> and is audiobahn good?
> 
> ...


im currently a owner of a alpine headunit, alpine 12" type-e subs, alpine amp, and a pioneer headunit hehe.

my alpine headunit was fucked up in a crash in my old car. i thought it was done for so i bought a pioneer to replace. mainly b/c i dont like the alpines that were out around 3 months ago. anyways i fixed my alpine headunit and that is goin into my winter beater along with my subs. 

i like both of them. i would personally go with pioneer headunits after owning bot becuase you get more for your money. but as far as speakers and subs, alpine beats pioneer and only better speakers then alpine are infinity (the more expensive ones though)

and yes, audiobahn sucks. unless you spend fat cash on some premium products of theirs (not worth the money)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

For a headunit, the only 2 brands I would consider are JVC and Eclipse. They seem to last forever. I have over 200,000 miles on the JVC in my beater Sentra and 70,000 on the JVC in my Frontier. Pioneer seems good too, as I have heard few complaints about them. Eclipse also tends to come up with me and my friends when talking about reliable head units. I know of one that is almost 10 years old and has 120,000 on it and still works perfect. As for speakers, I would recommend shopping around for a while before buying anything. A good name brand coaxial at the right price is what you are looking for unless you plan on competing. As long as they are in the same price and quality class, most people would be hard pressed to tell the minute diffrences between 2 good speakers. If you are lucky, you may come accross a sale of the previous year's models of a good set of speakers for a substantial discount over this year's models. If you like an adventure, even a junkyard can sometimes yield great speakers for under $10 a pair! My friends and I have managed to find speakers from : JBL, MB Quart, Alpine , Cerwin Vega and Pioneer all in good condition for $5-10 a pair at the U pull it yards around my area.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

I love my pioneer headunit. Its one of the entry level ones and it works great. As for speakers, i totally love my infinities. I had the reference coaxials all around and they rock. I just bought some kappa seperates and put them in kicks this morning(3 week project is finally done ). They sounded great although i only listened for about 20 minutes. 
I had some pioneer speakers about 2 years ago, they were 3 ways and they were ok, but one of them was blown before the car became mine, so i wasn't really aware of what really sounded good prior to the car becoming mine. But they were ok. Infinities rock.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

Personally, I would prefer Alpine over Pioneer. You will get better quality audio for the money that you pay. Alpine will last the life of your vehicle. I have never personally used Pioneer in any of my cars, however, I have quite a few friends who have used them and had to replace the radio after a few years. I learned from their mistakes. :loser: As far as speakers go, you get what you pay for. If you go cheap, you will get cheap quality speakers. It is better to save up your money a little bit so you can afford better quality speakers like Alpine (Obviously I like Alpine), or Infinity. If you do it right the first time, you won't need to spend more money and more time doing the same thing twice.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I have an old Pioneer h/u 1996 model cd player and it works OK. The sound quality isnt the best I have ever heard but thats what you get from a head unit that old. But hey its almost 10 years old and it still works. The back lights arent very great. But over all its a good cd player and it does ok. Now I have a new Pioneer h/u that I got from wally world in a package with 4 speakers and everything sounds great..even for 50 bucks. My sister has an Aiwa unit in her Mazda and it aint nuttin compared to my Pioneer. So if you were wanting to know if Pioneer lasted...it does. If I have a 10 y/o h/u then it should do you a while. Get what you like man thats the whole point. Alpine and Pioneer are great brands. Stay away from Aiwa if they still sell them. No Sony either.


----------

